# Avanti il prossimo



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

No dico io sono di vedute aperte ma qui si sta esagerando ....... se penso al forum di un anno fa mi sento svenire.......
Partiamo dalle richieste di foto, lavoro, mutande, preferenze in masturbazione .........
ora siamo alla diarrea, testicoli dolenti e di la' un sondaggio della serie per voi esiste il tradimento solo fisico, ah scusate dimenticavo il manuale del piccolo apprendista su come evitare il tradimento .........
Non mi aspetto argomenti filosofici o di attualità ma insomma un po' di contegno e serietà......... c'è chi è entrato in questo forum per aiuto, per uno scambio di vedute, per un sostegno, credo ci voglia un pochino di rispetto per chi subisce un tradimento o per chi avendolo commesso non sa' come uscirne........
Se qualcuno dice che questo è un sito di incontri ....... non credo abbia i suoi torti, guardiamoci dal di fuori.
Scusate ma oggi c'ho la luna per traverso.

Ah aggiungo smettiamola con Chen senno'  veramente io dovrei chiedermi che fine hanno fatto tanti altri che non sono piu' qui.
Per esempio a me manca Sfigatta........


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> No dico io sono di vedute aperte ma qui si sta esagerando ....... se penso al forum di un anno fa mi sento svenire.......
> Partiamo dalle richieste di foto, lavoro, mutande, preferenze in masturbazione .........
> ora siamo alla diarrea, testicoli dolenti e di la' un sondaggio della serie per voi esiste il tradimento solo fisico, ah scusate dimenticavo il manuale del piccolo apprendista su come evitare il tradimento .........
> Non mi aspetto argomenti filosofici o di attualità ma insomma un po' di contegno e serietà......... c'è chi è entrato in questo forum per aiuto, per uno scambio di vedute, per un sostegno, credo ci voglia un pochino di rispetto per chi subisce un tradimento o per chi avendolo commesso non sa' come uscirne........
> ...


 Quoto in toto.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

pensavo si fosse capito che alcuni erano prese in giro degli ultimi tred.
Comunque ho detto la stessa cosa nel tred masturbazione


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo si fosse capito che alcuni erano prese in giro degli ultimi tred.
> Comunque ho detto la stessa cosa nel tred masturbazione


l'avevo capito, signora oramai ho imparato a leggerti


----------



## Old alesera (23 Ottobre 2008)

io ho solo provocato...tutto qui....


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Ah dimenticavo non credo sia corretto come ho letto un alcuni post consigliare ansiolitici come fosse pane......


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo non credo sia corretto come ho letto un alcuni post consigliare ansiolitici come fosse pane......


ma intendi oscar nel mio post dei ladri?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pensavo si fosse capito che alcuni erano prese in giro degli ultimi tred.
> Comunque ho detto la stessa cosa nel tred masturbazione


 Si è capito.
Il prpblema è che i troll (fake o no) non capiscono e poi ...si dvertono così.
Un tempo chi disturbava veniva accolto dal nulla assoluto poi ...circa un anno e mezzo fa si è cominciato a rispondere e ...non ce ne siamo più liberati...a onde arrivano...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo non credo sia corretto come ho letto un alcuni post consigliare ansiolitici come fosse pane......


sivabbè.
Siamo fra adulti però.
Non fra adolescenti inquieti


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si è capito.
> Il prpblema è che i troll (fake o no) non capiscono e poi ...si dvertono così.
> Un tempo chi disturbava veniva accolto dal nulla assoluto poi ...circa un anno e mezzo fa si è cominciato a rispondere e ...non ce ne siamo più liberati...a onde arrivano...


io sono per l'eliminazione col ddt


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sivabbè.
> Siamo fra adulti però.
> Non fra adolescenti inquieti


sulla definizione di adulto io non ci giurerei ..... questo sito è aperto a tutti anche senza registrarsi.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

mi stavo giusto pulendo il naso col mignolo destro......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Ah dimenticavo non credo sia corretto come ho letto un alcuni post consigliare ansiolitici come fosse pane......


gli ansiolitici non li compri senza impegnativa medica. dato che qua nessuno compila impegnative tarocche, pare ovvio che è sottointeso l'andare dal medico ed esporre il problema.



che palle che siete a volte.


cordiali saluti


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sulla definizione di adulto io non ci giurerei ..... questo sito è aperto a tutti anche senza registrarsi.


vabbè gheisha non capisco.
Se ne son lette di cose ben più fastidiose.
Ma concordo sulla definizione di adulto.


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sulla definizione di adulto io non ci giurerei ..... questo sito è aperto a tutti anche senza registrarsi.


intendi il post dei ladri?
perchè se è quello erano fiori di bach...e personalmente penso di comprarmeli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> sulla definizione di adulto io non ci giurerei ..... questo sito è aperto a tutti anche senza registrarsi.


 

allora non scriviamo niente. un dodicenne che accede al sito, non è giusto che legga di posizioni, gingilli sessuali e così via.


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

se una discussione non interessa basta non aprirla
e' cosi facile ...........


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto in toto.


hai anche tu gli svenimenti come geisha ?


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vabbè gheisha non capisco.
> Se ne son lette di cose ben più fastidiose.
> Ma concordo sulla definizione di adulto.


booo forse son io che mi faccio troppe menate ma non vedo nuovi iscritti, vedo un grande transito di curiosi e percepisco che ultimamente siamo troppo nei riflettori.
a me interessa aiutare chi come me ha sofferto o soffre.
se posso portare il mio umile aiuto lo faccio.
mi infastidisce dissacrare questa intenzione con il colore delle mutande.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alcuni ultimi utenti sono entrati con la precisa intenzione di provarci...avendo scambiato questo per un sito di incontri, non essendoci riusciti, hanno cominciato col provocare, pensando di scandalizzarci. Per me, in alcuni casi và bene accoglierli con l'indifferenza, ma in altri...credo che il ridicolizzarli, sottolineando quanto siano privi di argomentazioni, sia la strada migliore!!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> booo forse son io che mi faccio troppe menate ma non vedo nuovi iscritti, vedo un grande transito di curiosi e percepisco che ultimamente siamo troppo nei riflettori.
> a me interessa aiutare chi come me ha sofferto o soffre.
> se posso portare il mio umile aiuto lo faccio.
> mi infastidisce dissacrare questa intenzione con il colore delle mutande.


in confessionale continua ad arrivare gente nuova alla quale si cerca di dare una mano (spesso manco apprezzata).
dai rispondimi, gli ansiolitici a chi ti riferisci?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> booo forse son io che mi faccio troppe menate ma non vedo nuovi iscritti, vedo un grande transito di curiosi e percepisco che ultimamente siamo troppo nei riflettori.
> a me interessa aiutare chi come me ha sofferto o soffre.
> se posso portare il mio umile aiuto lo faccio.
> mi infastidisce dissacrare questa intenzione con il colore delle mutande.


ma per questo c'è il confessionale. lì nessuno parla di colore di mutande... una volta si è parlato di una pecora, ma è un altro discorso


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> in confessionale continua ad arrivare gente nuova alla quale si cerca di dare una mano (spesso manco apprezzata).
> dai rispondimi, gli ansiolitici a chi ti riferisci?


mi riferivo a quello che ti hanno scritto........ non ho indagato ma insomma non lo trovo corretto.


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma per questo c'è il confessionale. lì nessuno parla di colore di mutande... una volta si è parlato di una pecora, ma è un altro discorso


onestamente non ho ancora capito se era vero oppure no


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> mi riferivo a quello che ti hanno scritto........ non ho indagato ma insomma non lo trovo corretto.


io sono andata in internet a guardare e non mi pare una cagata.
sono i fiori di bach. 
mi fai venire i dubbi..volevo comprarli


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

bhè io un po' capisco questo sfogo.
Mi sembra che alcuni siano entrati con il solo scopo di broccolare (anche in maniera squalliduccia) e disturbare e basta.
E si sono pure permessi di dirmi di uscire dal forum quando ho risposto piccata (vi piace piccata? a me un casino)..
ora si sa che io sono accomodante e tollerante però..


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

propongo una hola per tutti quelli che postano solo nel confessionale ...


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Alcuni ultimi utenti sono entrati con la precisa intenzione di provarci...avendo scambiato questo per un sito di incontri, non essendoci riusciti, hanno cominciato col provocare, pensando di scandalizzarci. Per me, in alcuni casi và bene accoglierli con l'indifferenza, ma in altri...credo che il ridicolizzarli, sottolineando quanto siano privi di argomentazioni, sia la strada migliore!!!!


Sai qual'è la mia sensazione che qui dentro c'è della gente che si diverte a prendere per i fondelli.......... chi ha sofferto o soffre, e la cosa mi irrita e non poco.


----------



## Old Holly (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sono andata in internet a guardare e non mi pare una cagata.
> sono i fiori di bach.
> mi fai venire i dubbi..volevo comprarli


I fiori di Bach sono rimedi assolutamente naturali e si possono dare anche ai neonati.
E funzionano, non finirò mai di ripeterlo!


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Ottobre 2008)

Confù ha detto:


> Alcuni ultimi utenti sono entrati con la precisa intenzione di provarci...avendo scambiato questo per un sito di incontri, !!!!


 premesso che alcuni utenti abbiano utilizzato il forum x tali scopi enn lo metto in dubbio ho notato come alcune donzelle contattate in mp dal sottoscritto x scopi tutt'altri che morbosi o sessuali (ho anche scritto in privato con utenti uomini ) si siano subito stizzite xche convinte che il sottoscritto volesse organizzare un incontro o una trsca......
posso dire poverette loro???? 
compatimento x certa gente


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io sono andata in internet a guardare e non mi pare una cagata.
> sono i fiori di bach.
> mi fai venire i dubbi..volevo comprarli


tesoro non fare così ma i fiori di bach come altri rimedi naturali sono cmq medicine.
mica si prendono così, prendi e tracanni giu' non sono acqua
ora mi fai venire i sensi di colpa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> onestamente non ho ancora capito se era vero oppure no


 
spero di no per la pecora


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la mia sensazione che qui dentro c'è della gente che si diverte a prendere per i fondelli.......... chi ha sofferto o soffre, e la cosa mi irrita e non poco.


 
no questo secondo me non è vero.
nel confessionale non si prende per il culo nessuno.
ci si confronta vivacemente perchè ci sono pareri opposti ma onestamente prese in giro io non ne ho viste


----------



## Old Holly (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tesoro non fare così ma i fiori di bach come altri rimedi naturali sono cmq medicine.
> mica si prendono così, prendi e tracanni giu' non sono acqua
> ora mi fai venire i sensi di colpa



Mi sa che non sei molto informata...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Beh... intanto aver preservato il Confessionale, mi pare un buon risultato.

Il buon Staff sposta nel giro di poco i tred porcelloni nello Scannatoio, e non è male.

Io mi ci giro abbastanza... se ho voglia di cazzeggiare, vado in Libero.

Se mi va di seguire una storia, vado in confessionale.

Non so... a me non turba come in passato.

Sarà che per me c'è differenza tra quattro coglione (e io sono la prima) che scherzano come dodicenni dicendo caccaculoficatette e un paio di neurolesi (a dio piacendo ce ne siamo liberati) che si permettevano di dare del pezzente a qualcuno perchè non abbastanza "altamente collocato" o meridionale.

Non so se mi sono capita.


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Per esempio a me manca Sfigatta........


Concordo. Ogni tanto ci legge, credo. Spero le vada tutto per il meglio e la mando un abbraccio.

ps ma che c'è che luna storta pure tu?


----------



## Nordica (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè io un po' capisco questo sfogo.
> Mi sembra che alcuni siano entrati con il solo scopo di broccolare (anche in maniera squalliduccia) e disturbare e basta.
> E si sono pure permessi di dirmi di uscire dal forum quando ho risposto piccata (vi piace piccata? a me un casino)..
> ora si sa che io sono accomodante e tollerante però..


 
secondo me e giusto che siamo tutte persone con caratteri diversi, altrimente non ci sarebbe discussione!

ovvio, certe volte si parla sul serio, certe volte uno magari dice delle cavolate! io ne sono consapevole per conto mio, perché ci sono giorni che passo il tempo in vostra compania, altre che ho qualcosa di importante da dire!


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tesoro non fare così ma i fiori di bach come altri rimedi naturali sono cmq medicine.
> mica si prendono così, prendi e tracanni giu' non sono acqua
> ora mi fai venire i sensi di colpa


pensa che io volevo comprarmi il tavor ma poi mi pareva molto meglio il suo consiglio perchè naturali.
non so..io non ne capisco niente..


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> no questo secondo me non è vero.
> nel confessionale non si prende per il culo nessuno.
> ci si confronta vivacemente perchè ci sono pareri opposti ma onestamente prese in giro io non ne ho viste


brugolina ognuno ha il suo modo di interagire con gli altri, e questo è del tutto normale
io dico che qualcuno nel postare ha l'intenzione sottile di prendere per i fondelli ....... io lo leggo così, ci sta che sbaglio mica sono un genio


----------



## Old Confù (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Sai qual'è la mia sensazione che qui dentro c'è della gente che si diverte a prendere per i fondelli.......... chi ha sofferto o soffre, e la cosa mi irrita e non poco.



ma sono sempre 2 o 3...su un numero maggiore di utenti...che ha sofferto come te e ora cerca di aiutare e consigliare come può...

Te l'ho detto, sono sicura che loro fanno leva sul cercare di scandalizzarci con discorsi pseudo controcorrente...e infatti si alterano quando si vedono presi in giro loro per primi e finiscono col chiudere i thread o nn scrivere più...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... intanto aver preservato il Confessionale, mi pare un buon risultato.
> 
> Il buon Staff sposta nel giro di poco i tred porcelloni nello Scannatoio, e non è male.
> 
> ...


sai cosa?
a me disturba di molto l'arroganza con la quale rispondono alcuni nuovi utenti.
ieri han detto a persa _per me puoi restare qui_
a me _puoi andare fuori dal forum._
Cioè..in soldoni  casso volete dalla vita??

ah scusa...caccaculotette


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Concordo. Ogni tanto ci legge, credo. Spero le vada tutto per il meglio e la mando un abbraccio.
> 
> ps ma che c'è che luna storta pure tu?


che ne so' è un periodo che dormo male, il pensiero di qualcuno mi sveglia, mi vengono dei blocchi d'ansia e non dormo .....
passerà, ovvero spero visto che poi questo week cambiano l'ora


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> booo forse son io che mi faccio troppe menate ma non vedo nuovi iscritti, vedo un grande transito di curiosi e percepisco che ultimamente siamo troppo nei riflettori.
> a me interessa aiutare chi come me ha sofferto o soffre.
> se posso portare il mio umile aiuto lo faccio.
> mi infastidisce dissacrare questa intenzione con il colore delle mutande.


 noto in te una trasformazione davvero notevole.
mi era parso che sulle spalle del samurai approvassi molte delle cose che ora trovi riprovevoli


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> brugolina ognuno ha il suo modo di interagire con gli altri, e questo è del tutto normale
> *io dico che qualcuno nel postare ha l'intenzione sottile di prendere per i fondelli ....... io lo leggo così*, ci sta che sbaglio mica sono un genio


che ci siano quelli che postano in confessionale  storie finte ed esagerate per provocare ci sta eccome.
ma in genere li si riconoscono al volo


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> No dico io sono di vedute aperte ma qui si sta esagerando ....... se penso al forum di un anno fa mi sento svenire.......
> Partiamo dalle richieste di foto, lavoro, mutande, preferenze in masturbazione .........
> ora siamo alla diarrea, testicoli dolenti e di la' un sondaggio della serie per voi esiste il tradimento solo fisico, ah scusate dimenticavo il manuale del piccolo apprendista su come evitare il tradimento .........
> Non mi aspetto argomenti filosofici o di attualità ma insomma un po' di contegno e serietà......... c'è chi è entrato in questo forum per aiuto, per uno scambio di vedute, per un sostegno, credo ci voglia un pochino di rispetto per chi subisce un tradimento o per chi avendolo commesso non sa' come uscirne........
> ...


Potrei per certi versi essere daccordo con te, ma non riesco a darti ragione del tutto.
Fai caso ad una serie di cose:
Il confessionale, dove appaiono generalmente i 3d più strettamente inerenti al leit motiv del forum, raramente vede 3d di carattere goliardico, e se ci capitano è solitamente a causa di una distrazione, un errore di postaggio.
Nel corso dei 3d che vi compaiono, a volte possono esservi momenti di scambio di battute, ma è raro, perchè gli argomenti sono essenzialmente seri.
Gli altri luoghi, da libero (e sottolineo libero) ad amore e sesso (e mi tocca sottolineare anche sesso), agli altri, vedono né più né meno quei 3d che i frequentatori abituali del forum, se non creano, alimentano con i loro interventi.
Pensa a quanti 3d sono stati snobbati nel corso di questi anni, e magari trattavano anche di argomenti di un certo spessore.
Ricordati che un ambiente è creato nella sua forma da chi lo vive, pertanto io dedurrei solamente una cosa, da questi ultimi giorni: che è un periodo che il forum, mediamente, tende a generare o quantomeno ad accettare un certo tipo di argomenti ed un certo modo di condurli. Come il carattere di una persona non è mai fermo, ma è soggetto a variare a seconda dell'umore, l'organismo forum oggi si trova quindi in questa fase, che non è necessariamente migliore o eggiore di altre.
Se certi argomenti e certi atteggiamenti fossero generalmente criticati, morirebbero in breve, e minore sarebbe la voglia di proporli, ma ci troviamo invece a vedere che fioriscono, quindi, e faccio sempre una questione di media, vuol dire che gli utenti apprezzano.
Sono cose che non durano a lungo, e che non scompaiono né devono scomparire del tutto.
Può essere una buona occasione per prenderci un po' meno sul serio, può essere una buona occasione per conoscerci meglio, e magari rispettarci di più, anche se a te e ad altri, ora può sembrare il contrario.


----------



## Old Confù (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Beh... intanto aver preservato il Confessionale, mi pare un buon risultato.
> 
> Il buon Staff sposta nel giro di poco i tred porcelloni nello Scannatoio, e non è male.
> 
> ...


"neurolesi"....lo adoro!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai cosa?
> a me disturba di molto l'arroganza con la quale rispondono alcuni nuovi utenti.
> ieri han detto a persa _per me puoi restare qui_
> a me _puoi andare fuori dal forum._
> ...


 Infatti se non me l'avessero detto sarei uscita subito...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Caccapipì e...piscia!


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> noto in te una trasformazione davvero notevole.
> mi era parso che sulle spalle del samurai approvassi molte delle cose che ora trovi riprovevoli


non capisco cosa intendi io sono sempre la solita. e non sono mai stata sulle spalle di chen, forse il pappagallo era qualcun'altro


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti se non me l'avessero detto sarei uscita subito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e pure prot!!


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti se non me l'avessero detto sarei uscita subito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Confù (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti se non me l'avessero detto sarei uscita subito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sfrontata!!!!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> tesoro non fare così ma i fiori di bach come altri rimedi naturali sono cmq medicine.
> mica si prendono così, prendi e tracanni giu' non sono acqua
> ora mi fai venire i sensi di colpa


No no no.

Un momento Geisha. Fatti venire i sensi di colpa, perchè sei tu ad essere superficiale in questo caso, perchè dai un parere a caso su di un argomento del quale evidentemente non sai nulla.

I fiori di bach *non* sono farmaci.
Non sono nemmeno un rimedio omeopatico.

E uno dei motivi per i quali si possono consigliare apertamente anche in un forum pubblico per esempio (sempre ammesso di capire quali siano i più adeguati alla bisogna, e non è affatto facile) è proprio che non hanno controindicazioni di nessun tipo (non danno reazioni allergiche) e nel caso il rimedio tentato non sia quello necessario, l'energia del rimedio viene dispersa e diventa innoqua.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> che ne so' è un periodo che dormo male, il pensiero di qualcuno mi sveglia, mi vengono dei blocchi d'ansia e non dormo .....
> passerà, ovvero spero visto che poi questo week cambiano l'ora


Questo mi sembra "normale" mica si possono vivere situazioni pesanti e poi dormire sogni tranquilli...
Ricordo che parecchio tempo fa io dormivo sogni tranquilli invece mio marito si svegliava prestissimo tipo 4 o 5 del mattino. Gli avevo chiesto cosa lo turbasse...aveva risposto: la scelta del libro di testo. Mi ero pure premurata di dargli consigli e di esaminarli insieme .... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Se si cerca di non soffrire poi ...si soffre lo stesso ...non ti dico quanto riesco a dormire io ...perché mi spavento da sola.


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

*dedidetevi*

tavor o fiori di bach? 
in internet in effetti sembra tutto naturale e son consigliati per gli stati d' ansia e momenti di stress 
a me parevano un buon rimedio ma non li ho mai presi


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> No no no.
> 
> Un momento Geisha. Fatti venire i sensi di colpa, perchè sei tu ad essere superficiale in questo caso, perchè dai un parere a caso su di un argomento del quale evidentemente non sai nulla.
> 
> ...


la mia omeopata ha sempre detto che i rimedi naturali sono sempre medicine.
è vero di regola non danno controindicazioni ma ti faccio un esempio molto stupido .... l'erba di s.giovanni è incompatibile chimicamente con alcuni sistemi contraccettivi .....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Potrei per certi versi essere daccordo con te, ma non riesco a darti ragione del tutto.
> Fai caso ad una serie di cose:
> Il confessionale, dove appaiono generalmente i 3d più strettamente inerenti al leit motiv del forum, raramente vede 3d di carattere goliardico, e se ci capitano è solitamente a causa di una distrazione, un errore di postaggio.
> Nel corso dei 3d che vi compaiono, a volte possono esservi momenti di scambio di battute, ma è raro, perchè gli argomenti sono essenzialmente seri.
> ...


* E tu che ne sai?  

	
	
		
		
	


	











*


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tavor o fiori di bach?
> in internet in effetti sembra tutto naturale e son consigliati per gli stati d' ansia e momenti di stress
> a me parevano un buon rimedio ma non li ho mai presi


mio avviso prendi i fiori di bach ........ ma chiedi consiglio ad un esperto dicendogfli tutti i sintomi e se stai facendo alcune cure


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tavor o fiori di bach?
> in internet in effetti sembra tutto naturale e son consigliati per gli stati d' ansia e momenti di stress
> a me parevano un buon rimedio ma non li ho mai presi


io ho sempre saputo che i fiori sono un rimedio assolutamente naturale ma anche l'ipericum è naturale e so che se ne prendi troppo può essere nocivo
Tavor???ma sei scema? continua coi cannoni e non prendere farmaci


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

donne vi lascio anche io c'ho da lavorare......... a volte non sempre.........


----------



## MK (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> che ne so' è un periodo che dormo male, il pensiero di qualcuno mi sveglia, mi vengono dei blocchi d'ansia e non dormo .....
> passerà, ovvero spero visto che poi questo week cambiano l'ora


Ah già, brava che me l'hai ricordato... 

Il pensiero di qualcuno ti sveglia?


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ho sempre saputo che i fiori sono un rimedio assolutamente naturale ma anche l'ipericum è naturale e so che se ne prendi troppo può essere nocivo
> Tavor???ma sei scema? continua coi cannoni e non prendere farmaci


fa male se ne bevi litrate perchè è alcolico.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fa male se ne bevi litrate perchè è alcolico.


solo per quello?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ma allora non fa male


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> mio avviso prendi i fiori di bach ........ ma chiedi consiglio ad un esperto dicendogfli tutti i sintomi e se stai facendo alcune cure


Mah ... io credo che questo tuo stato di disagio (?) malessere, non sia per il post dei fiori di bach, sbaglio?


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo mi sembra "normale" mica si possono vivere situazioni pesanti e poi dormire sogni tranquilli...
> Ricordo che parecchio tempo fa io *dormivo sogni tranquilli *invece mio marito si svegliava prestissimo tipo 4 o 5 del mattino. Gli avevo chiesto cosa lo turbasse...aveva risposto: la scelta del libro di testo. Mi ero pure premurata di dargli consigli e di esaminarli insieme ....
> 
> 
> ...


scusa se mi permetto ... ma visto che sei prof ...

questa non l'avevo mai sentita ... sicura non si dica dormire sonni tranquilli ?


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo per quello??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Iris (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Geisha*

Sinceramente non vedo l'allarme.
Io posso nominare tutti gli ansiolitici che voglio, nessuno è costretto ad assumerli. Micali prescrivo. E poi questi rimedi vengono consigliati da persone comuni, nessuno di quelli cheli nomina si presenta come medico, o vanta qualche credito particolare.
Non era più grave quando un sedicente psicanalista/professore tracciava diagnosi? Secondo me si, visto il seguito che otteneva ed il credito di cui godeva.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


mi dai sempre addosso....


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> tavor o fiori di bach?
> in internet in effetti sembra tutto naturale e son consigliati per gli stati d' ansia e momenti di stress
> a me parevano un buon rimedio ma non li ho mai presi


Brigola!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... non si possono paragonare!

E' come dire: mi faccio una cannettina o mi sparo una peretta di stenolo?

Nella fattispecie... non esiste un fiore "per dormire".
Ne esistono alcuni che favoriscono il rilassamento.
Consiglierei, per individuare i fiori più efficaci per te, di capire il *perchè* non dormi.





Sennò ti spari un tavor... che è come farsi una totale (se non sei avezza)


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> la mia omeopata ha sempre detto che i rimedi naturali sono sempre medicine.
> è vero di regola non danno controindicazioni ma ti faccio un esempio molto stupido .... l'erba di s.giovanni è incompatibile chimicamente con alcuni sistemi contraccettivi .....


Looooo soooooo!





I fiori di Bach, no.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

ma sti cardi di mino reitano (i fiori di bach) servono solo per dormire o tipo calmanti se stai in un periodo di caccamolle?


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Brigola!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no lupa lo so bene
io non dormo perchè c'ho i cazzetti miei ai quali si aggiunge il fatto che ho paura dei ladri che sono appena venuti al piano di sotto.
il tavor lo prendo solo quando sono giorni che non dormo e sopratutto quando il giorno dopo posso restare a letto.
è che i fiori di bach ho letto che agiscono a lungo termine e se vai avanti per un pò per controllare uno stato di ansia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma sti cardi di mino reitano* (i fiori di bach) servono solo per dormire o tipo calmanti se stai in un periodo di caccamolle?

















   che grulla


i sementi di mozart vengono prescritti per un sacco di cose.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sti cardi di mino reitano (i fiori di bach) servono solo per dormire o tipo calmanti se stai in un periodo di caccamolle?


Ma uno come fa a risponderti seriamente, scusa???  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   neeye:

Comunque... se proprio vuoi saperlo... sono più adatti se il periodo è di caccavelle.



... segue...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto ... ma visto che sei prof ...
> 
> questa non l'avevo mai sentita ... sicura non si dica dormire sonni tranquilli ?


 Ero convinta di aver scritto sonni  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ...lapsus ...evidentemente sognavo una vita che non esisteva...


P.S. Non sono prof sono maestra


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma uno come fa a risponderti seriamente, scusa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dipende da dove si mettono ...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma uno come fa a risponderti seriamente, scusa???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nn l'ho capita.
A parte la battuta ero seria
pensate che me li avevano consigliati per il pilù


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ero convinta di aver scritto sonni
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no lupa lo so bene
> io non dormo perchè c'ho i cazzetti miei ai quali si aggiunge il fatto che ho paura dei ladri che sono appena venuti al piano di sotto.
> il tavor lo prendo solo quando sono giorni che non dormo e sopratutto quando il giorno dopo posso restare a letto.
> è che i fiori di bach ho letto che agiscono a lungo termine e se vai avanti per un pò per controllare uno stato di ansia


 non  la posso leggere così brugola.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no lupa lo so bene
> io non dormo perchè c'ho i cazzetti miei ai quali si aggiunge il fatto che ho paura dei ladri che sono appena venuti al piano di sotto.
> il tavor lo prendo solo quando sono giorni che non dormo e sopratutto quando il giorno dopo posso restare a letto.
> è che i fiori di bach ho letto che agiscono a lungo termine e se vai avanti per un pò per controllare uno stato di ansia


Giusto.

Te lo ridico...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bisogna però individuare (per quanto è possibile) qual'è la causa (le cause!) dell'ansia, per poter prescrivere i fiori più adatti.

I fiori, come l'omeopatia, come la riflessologia, come tutte le medicine olistiche... tranne quella occidentale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... tenta di curare le cause e non i sintomi.


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> * E tu che ne sai?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'ultimo scambio di battute tra me e te non è stato dei migliori, ora ti dico che se quella è l'unica frase di tutto il mio post che hai capito, e l'unica che hai trovato da commentare in quel modo, be..... ti ripeto il consiglio dell'altra volta: occhio alla glicemia bassa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma no lupa lo so bene
> io non dormo perchè c'ho i cazzetti miei ai quali si aggiunge il fatto che ho paura dei ladri che sono appena venuti al piano di sotto.
> il tavor lo prendo solo quando sono giorni che non dormo e sopratutto quando il giorno dopo posso restare a letto.
> è che i fiori di bach ho letto che agiscono a lungo termine e se vai avanti per un pò per controllare uno stato di ansia


 Non avevo letto dove dicevi dei problemi di sonno.
Io il tavor lo prenderei solo per una volta per emergenza.
Anch'io non dormo da un bel po'...ma credo che sia un segno di un disagio che bisogna accettare e riassorbire con lacrime e sangue...
Da quel che so (per persone che li hanno usati) i fiori di Bach sono vicini all'aroma terapia ...io uso il profumo che mi rilassa o mi mette di buon umore...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

A chi puo' interessare

http://v2.promiseland.it/view.php?id=591


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Giusto.
> 
> Te lo ridico...
> 
> ...


è un po' generico e fantasioso però... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi spieghi?
cioè cambia se sono ansiosa per questo o per quest'altro?
il risultato è che sono ansiosa
Voglio dire cambiano i fiori?


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> non la posso leggere così brugola.


 perchè?? 



La Lupa ha detto:


> Giusto.
> 
> Te lo ridico...
> 
> ...


 ho capito ma allora dovrei  andare dallo psicologo


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> nn l'ho capita.
> A parte la battuta ero seria
> pensate che me li avevano consigliati per il pilù


Miiii...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



















Certo. Anche per gli animali sono indicati.

E' piuttosto complesso Asdu... 'spetta che se trovo qualche sito completo te lo linko...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'ultimo scambio di battute tra me e te non è stato dei migliori, ora ti dico che se quella è l'unica frase di tutto il mio post che hai capito, e l'unica che hai trovato da commentare in quel modo, be..... ti ripeto il consiglio dell'altra volta: occhio alla glicemia bassa.


Mica devo rispondere come vuoi tu.
Invece di attaccarmi e offendermi potresti rispondere spiegando come hai potuto in due mesi farti un'idea dell'andamento del forum negli anni passati...


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non avevo letto dove dicevi dei problemi di sonno.
> Io il tavor lo prenderei solo per una volta per emergenza.
> *Anch'io non dormo da un bel po'...ma credo che sia un segno di un disagio che bisogna accettare e riassorbire con lacrime e sangue...*
> ...












  si ma non posso continuare a dormire così poco e male.


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> L'ultimo scambio di battute tra me e te non è stato dei migliori, ora ti dico che se quella è l'unica frase di tutto il mio post che hai capito, e l'unica che hai trovato da commentare in quel modo, be..... ti ripeto il consiglio dell'altra volta: occhio alla glicemia bassa.


Alce... a me tu mi sei simpaticiccio... e io il tuo post l'ho letto tutto.

E volevo chiedertelo anch'io.  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Mi rispondi a me, peppiascere?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma non posso continuare a dormire così poco e male.


 per questo


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si ma non posso continuare a dormire così poco e male.


più ci pensi e peggio dormirai ... cerca di capire cosa non va e lavoraci su ... ma fatti aiutare da chi ne sa ...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è un po' generico e fantasioso però...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zi.

Ora...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... se la smetti di farmi domande magari riesco a trovarti qualcosa...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> perchè??
> 
> ho capito ma allora dovrei andare dallo psicologo


Ma guarda che noi sono mesi che cerchiamo di fartelo capire eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Zi.
> 
> Ora...
> 
> ...


cosa?


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

*che fava*



La Lupa ha detto:


> Ma guarda che noi sono mesi che cerchiamo di fartelo capire eh...


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cosa?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mica devo rispondere come vuoi tu.
> Invece di attaccarmi e offendermi potresti rispondere spiegando come hai potuto in due mesi farti un'idea dell'andamento del forum negli anni passati...


Geisha ha postato un 3d cheidendo spiegazioni di una situazione. Io ho tentato di dare un contributo con una breve considerazione che gli altri utenti non hanno trovato interessante commentare, anche perchè persi in altro argomento completamente OT: quello che normalmente viene definito"svaccamento" del 3d e che è ammissibile visto la presenza e la buona accettazione del fatto da parte dell'autore del 3d.
Chi ha assalito sei stata invece tu, che sguaiatamente, a caratteri cubitali, dall'alto della tua celestiale posizione tra il figlio  e lo spirito santo mi hai detto in buona sostanza: che c.zzo ne sai tu di quello che succede in casa mia!!!!!!!!!!!
Non è tanto che sono nel forum, ma sono un po' più di due mesi (se non ricordo male da Maggio), cosa che non è certo paragonabile a te che un giorno pronunciasti "Che la luce sia!", ma è quanto basta per farsi un'idea dell'andamento medio dei 3d in questo forum.
Non mi scuso né per lesa maestà, né per aver bestemmiato, ma sottolineo che io qui non ho mai offeso nessuno, mentre più volte mi sono sentito rivolgere ostilità più o meno velate. E non da tutti, altrimenti sarei già altrove, ma solo da coloro che grazie probabilmente ad una dose di presunzione eccessiva si sentono padroni del forum.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Geisha*

Ma....condivido in pieno...ma d'altronde che ci vuoi fare?torniamo alle solite cara.....ora siam alla diarrea,alla masturbazione,alle proposte indecenti...ma l'importante e che non ci sia chi definiva per provocazione  pezzenti i meridionali chiaramente sbagliando...aihme son meridionale anche io...di napoli centro....!!Ma va bene lo stesso....qui si plaude a chi piscia nelle piazze davanti alla polizia...e dice di esser avvocato scatenando l'ilarità di chi si scandalizzava per il pezzente....per che vedi geisha cara, per molti qui dentro il problema non ciò che si scrive...per quanto discutibile possa essere....ma chi lo scrive....!!!E allora vai che si cicaleccia...vai con minacce di vario genere,vai con ammonimenti...commiati d'addio,dipartite ritorni....ma va tutto bene....gli spari sopra sono per noi.....!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Alce veloce*

Ti straquoto.....!!!Parole sante!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Geisha ha postato un 3d cheidendo spiegazioni di una situazione. Io ho tentato di dare un contributo con una breve considerazione che gli altri utenti non hanno trovato interessante commentare, anche perchè persi in altro argomento completamente OT: quello che normalmente viene definito"svaccamento" del 3d e che è ammissibile visto la presenza e la buona accettazione del fatto da parte dell'autore del 3d.
> Chi ha assalito sei stata invece tu, che sguaiatamente, a caratteri cubitali, dall'alto della tua celestiale posizione tra il figlio  e lo spirito santo mi hai detto in buona sostanza: che c.zzo ne sai tu di quello che succede in casa mia!!!!!!!!!!!
> Non è tanto che sono nel forum, ma sono un po' più di due mesi (se non ricordo male da Maggio), cosa che non è certo paragonabile a te che un giorno pronunciasti "Che la luce sia!", ma è quanto basta per farsi un'idea dell'andamento medio dei 3d in questo forum.
> Non mi scuso né per lesa maestà, né per aver bestemmiato, ma sottolineo che io qui non ho mai offeso nessuno, mentre più volte mi sono sentito rivolgere ostilità più o meno velate. E non da tutti, altrimenti sarei già altrove, ma solo da coloro che grazie probabilmente ad una dose di presunzione eccessiva si sentono padroni del forum.


alcetto, guarda che mi sa che c'è un fraintendimento. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Persa ha notato solo che parlavi di tred vecchi di anni e si chiedeva perchè visto che sei qui da poco-
Pis en lov fratelli...
altro che fiori e cardi io mi sparo una birretta e una stizzina e chi s 'è visto s'è visto


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Medusa*

Sarà anche qui da poco ma gli si vuol dare torto?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sarà anche qui da poco ma gli si vuol dare torto?


se s vuole....che glielo si dia!!


----------



## La Lupa (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Per Asdumina & Brugolilla*

Questa è una discreta presentazione:

Claude Bernard diceva:
"IL TERRENO E' TUTTO, IL MICROBO E' NULLA".
Dunque un buon terreno non lascia spazio alla malattia; è quindi il terreno che conta, non l'aggressore. Questo buon terreno bisogna però averlo. Per averlo e mantenerlo bisognerà affidarsi alla PREVENZIONE. Significa ricordare che ad ogni passo nella conoscenza biso­gna farne tre nella consapevolezza; la sola che può suggerirci l'equilibrio delle for­ze essenziali quale prevenzione dell'*infelicità* di cui la malat­tia non è che il nome e la forma.
Le nostre cellule sono 60 trilioni, il ricambio è di circa 30 milioni al secondo il che prevede 1 miliardo e 800 milioni al minuto. Di queste il 20%, cioè 360 milioni al minuto, sono geneticamente al­terate e perciò eventuali generatrici di quelle malattie che nascono dai codici genetici deformati.
Le malattie attaccano solo le cellule danneggiate, non quelle sane ed è per questo che prevenire le malattie vuol dire mantenere le nostre cellule in quello stato di buona salute rappresentato da uno stato di benessere Psicofisico.
Con il nostro intervento emozionale possiamo produrre disequilibri ben oltre il predetto 20%. In tanti anni di lavoro non mi è mai capitato di vedere persone che avessero materializzato patologie dege­nerative senza avere pri­ma buttato via, a livello emozionale, la loro vita.
La disarmonia, chiamata "malattia", secondo Bach nasce dal rapporto con­flittuale tra l'Anima e la personalità. L'Anima è la parte divina che costituisce la vera essenza dell'uomo e gli indica il giusto cammino verso Dio, cioè la strada dell'Amore. La personalità costituisce la maschera dell'uomo che altera la giusta visione del cammino evolutivo, facendo­gli perdere di vista l'Unità della Creazione nell'Amore di Dio. 
Ogni azione contro l'Amore crea disarmonia, _"...ogni azione contro noi stessi o contro un altro, colpisce il Tutto e come l'imperfezione di una parte si riflette sull'insieme, così ciascuna delle sue parti deve, in definitiva, diventare perfetta. Vediamo così che sono possibili due errori fondamentali: dissociazione tra la nostra Anima e la nostra personalità e il fare un torto agli altri, perchè ciò è un peccato contro l'Unità. Ciascuno di essi provoca il conflitto che conduce poi alla malattia."_ (E. Bach, *Guarire con i fiori* ‑ 1° parte: _Guarisci te stesso_ ‑ 2° parte: _I dodici guaritori ed altri rimedi_), Edizioni IPSA, pag.19)
E più avanti: _"La malattia in sé è benefica perché ha lo scopo di ricondurre la personalità alla volontà Divina dell'Anima. Essa può dunque essere, a volte, prevenuta ed evitata. Pertanto, se noi potessimo prendere coscienza degli errori commessi e correggerli con mezzi psico-spirituali, non vi sarebbe più bisogno della severa lezione della sofferenza. La Potenza divina ci dà ogni opportunità per cambiare condotta prima che, come ultime risorse, ci siano inflitti dolore e sofferenza... La comprensione e la correzione dei nostri errori abbrevieranno la nostra malattia e ci renderanno la salute"_ (op. cit., pag.19).
Per restare sani dobbiamo allora cercare di mantenere l'armonia sui quattro livelli fisico-emozionale-mentale-spirituale. E' facile constatare come tre livelli su quattro vadano ascritti ai piani sottili dell'uomo, e come il loro riequilibrio sia importante per riportare quell'armonia mentale che permetterà a sua volta la salute corporea. Un aiuto fondamentale per questa realizzazione lo possiamo attin­gere dagli "ESTRATTI FLOREALI DEL DOTT. BACH".
*Che cosa sono*
Sono estratti realizzati con fiori di piante spontanee, non coltivate, raccolte allo stato selvatico ed in determinati luoghi non contaminati dall'uomo. *Infatti le piante, se coltivate, perdono ogni loro proprietà terapeutica.*


*La preparazione degli Estratti Floreali*
I fiori vengono posizionati in una coppa di vetro piena di acqua di fonte finché la superficie ne sia completamente coperta. La coppa deve restare al sole finché l'essenza dei fiori non si è trasmessa al­l'acqua; questa, così impregnata, viene versata in un flaconcino con aggiunta di alcool.
Alcuni fiori di piante a fioritura precoce, quando il sole non ha ancora raggiunto la sua massima intensità, vengono preparati con il metodo della bollitura. Bolliti e successivamente filtrati più volte, vengono anch'essi trasferiti in flaconcini con alcool. Gli Estratti Floreali, date le speciali modalità di preparazione, mantengono inalterato il potere energetico della pianta in sé e possono essere considerati come "rimedi energetici a base naturale".
*Come intervengono nel processo terapeutico*
Gli Estratti Floreali ed i Rimedi Psicosomatici Dinamizzati rivestono una particolare importanza per le terapie che intervengono a livello mentale ed emozionale. Siccome almeno l'80% delle malattie attuali vengono classi­ficate come "psicosomatiche" apparirà assai chiara l'importanza di questi rimedi che, restituendo l'equilibrio mentale-emozionale, sono in grado di produrre, seppur indirettamente, anche la guarigione dei sintomi fisici.
Disse in proposito il Dott, Bach:_ "Tra i miei rimedi troverete quelli che sono più adatti alle condizioni del momento: quelli per chi è afflitto da un'eterna incertezza e non sa mai cosa vuole, quelli per chi soffre di solitudine, quelli per chi è troppo sensibile, quelli per chi è depresso ecc. E' senza grandi sforzi che si impara a trovare il rimedio o i rimedi di cui il paziente ha biso­gno per guarire". _Ed ancora:_ "Non occorre alcuna conoscenza scientifica per poter usare gli estratti dei fiori... Chi voglia ricavare il massimo vantaggio da questo dono di Dio deve mantenerli nella loro originaria purezza, immuni da ogni teoria e considerazione scienti­fica, poiché nella natura tutto è semplice"._
*I presupposti terapeutici*
Per prima cosa cercheremo di chiarire che cosa sia in realtà il corpo umano, come sia composto e come si conservi in salute e in malattia. Il corpo umano è composto da miliardi di cellule di diverse varietà. Ogni singola cellula è un circuito elettrico in se stessa ed oscilla ad una specifica frequenza.
George Lakhovsky nel suo libro Secret of Life (Il Segreto della Vita) afferma: _"l nucleo delle cellule consiste di filamenti tubolari e di cromosomi fatti di materiale isolante e riempito con un fluido conduttore che contiene tutti i sali minerali che si trovano nell'acqua di mare. Questi filamenti sono dei piccoli circuiti oscillanti dotati di ca­pacità e di induzione, i quali sono in grado di oscillare a frequenze specifiche. Que­ste cellule ricevono la loro frequenza di risonanza dall'etere nel quale sono presenti tutte le diverse frequenze"_.
Secondo Lakhovsky si può dire che la malattia è il risul­tato dello squilibrio oscillatorio causato da una mancanza o da un eccesso di vibrazione. Per poter mantenere la salute delle cellule e, di conseguenza, dell'essere umano, bisogna mantenere un livello d'oscillazione ottimale delle cellule del corpo. Quando questo livello viene a mancare la cosa migliore da fare è quella di introdurre un medicamento naturale che porti con sé una modalità vibrato­ria adatta per ottenere la correzione cercata. A questo proposito si possono utilizzare delle sostanze naturali o "potenziate" come lo sono quelle che costituiscono i farmaci omeopatici (vedere il capitolo Elementi di Omeopatia).
Come funzionano questi farmaci sul corpo umano? Quando vengono sommini­strati per bocca ad una persona è come se introducessimo nel sistema un piccolo trasmetti­tore. Questo trasmettitore emette una serie di frequenze dalle quali ogni singola cel­lula coglie la propria frequenza di risonanza, ritornando al suo livello ottimale di oscilla­zione. Nei casi cronici è più facile che molti gruppi di cellule siano stati colpiti e che ci sia un campo di frequenze più vasto, al quale sia necessario fornire la frequenza di risonanza adatta per ciascuna singola cellula ammalata. In questo caso vengono prescritti più rimedi al fine di ottenere l'effetto desiderato.
*L'azione elettiva degli estratti floreali*
Il complesso dei 38 estratti floreali copre tutte le condizioni negative del carattere e rappresenta un insieme in sé completo che ha già dimostrato la propria efficacia in 50 anni di applicazione.
Questi estratti intervengono per consentire un'autoarmonizzazione della personalità umana e conferiscono la possibilità di ridurre, ed eventualmente eliminare, gli stati d'animo negativi (insicurezza, gelosia, timidezza, paura, ecc.) originati da una debolezza caratteriale. Consentono uno sviluppo armonico della personalità miglio­rando la resistenza ai disturbi psichici ed a quelli psicosomatici; quindi anche a livello di importanti modificazioni di problematiche patologiche organiche.


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

donna... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












l'ho stampato.
me lo leggo stanotte verso le 3 che tanto sono sveglia


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Grazie lupè. Mo' me lo leggo. Pianino pianino..


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> alcetto, guarda che mi sa che c'è un fraintendimento.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei una gattaccia nera ma sei anche un po' troppo benpensante.
Per questo anche ti adoro.
SMACK!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Geisha ha postato un 3d cheidendo spiegazioni di una situazione. Io ho tentato di dare un contributo con una breve considerazione che gli altri utenti non hanno trovato interessante commentare, anche perchè persi in altro argomento completamente OT: quello che normalmente viene definito"svaccamento" del 3d e che è ammissibile visto la presenza e la buona accettazione del fatto da parte dell'autore del 3d.
> Chi ha assalito sei stata invece tu, che sguaiatamente, a caratteri cubitali, dall'alto della tua celestiale posizione tra il figlio e lo spirito santo mi hai detto in buona sostanza: che c.zzo ne sai tu di quello che succede in casa mia!!!!!!!!!!!
> Non è tanto che sono nel forum, ma sono un po' più di due mesi (se non ricordo male da Maggio), cosa che non è certo paragonabile a te che un giorno pronunciasti "Che la luce sia!", ma è quanto basta per farsi un'idea dell'andamento medio dei 3d in questo forum.
> Non mi scuso né per lesa maestà, né per aver bestemmiato, ma sottolineo che io qui non ho mai offeso nessuno, mentre più volte mi sono sentito rivolgere ostilità più o meno velate. E non da tutti, altrimenti sarei già altrove, ma solo da coloro che grazie probabilmente ad una dose di presunzione eccessiva si sentono padroni del forum.


 Mi hai risposto di nuovo offendendo e senza rispondere alla domanda.
Evidentemente ti piace farti domande e darti risposte.
Per me puoi pure litigare tra te e te.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)




----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

il postare contemporaneamente è un segno di sintonia ...mi permetto di suggerirvi una più profonda conoscenza ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti straquoto.....!!!Parole sante!!


 E qualcosa che ti faccia star meglio

	
	
		
		
	


	




?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


>


Parafrasando una pubblicità: Come si scrive "senza parole?...."


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> il postare contemporaneamente è un segno di sintonia ...mi permetto di suggerirvi una più profonda conoscenza ...


io e asu dici?


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io e asu dici?


voi lo fate spesso ... ma c'è un ovvio motivo ....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





no dicevo persa e alce ...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*

Grazie...purtroppo qualcosa che riesca a far star meglio te non è reperibile nelle farmacie....e per questioni personali non saprei neanche dove reperirlo....!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Toujours ha detto:


> voi lo fate spesso ... ma c'è un ovvio motivo ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che siano romolo e remo separati dalla nascita??


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> donna...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poi scambiamoci un parere appena hai finito di leggere


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie...purtroppo qualcosa che riesca a far star meglio te non è reperibile nelle farmacie....e per questioni personali non saprei neanche dove reperirlo....!!!




















non iniziare a fare il dito nel culo!!!


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Poi scambiamoci un parere appena hai finito di leggere


appuntamento alle 4 allora ?


----------



## Old Toujours (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che siano romolo e remo separati dalla nascita??













se serve la lupa ce l'abbiamo ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie...purtroppo qualcosa che riesca a far star meglio te non è reperibile nelle farmacie....e per questioni personali non saprei neanche dove reperirlo....!!!


 Io sto benissimo, grazie. Sono commossa dalla tua sollecitudine.


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Medusa*














  Per aver quotato alce?La penso così...è grave?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*

Figurati..per te questo e altro...qualsiasi cosa...per vederti star meglio....!!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grazie...purtroppo qualcosa che riesca a far star meglio te non è reperibile nelle farmacie....e per questioni personali non saprei neanche dove reperirlo....!!!





oscuro ha detto:


> Per aver quotato alce?La penso così...è grave?


non fare il furbetto oscurello!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> appuntamento alle 4 allora ?


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Medusa*

Medusella...dai che pure tu mica scerzi è.....!!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A chi puo' interessare
> 
> *http://v2.promiseland.it/view.php?id=591*


Forse vi sara' scappato sto sito, ci sono molte cose interessanti  

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro fai una cura: non ti si può leggere: minervina..medusella....stai prendendo i fiori di bach?


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Forse vi sara' scappato sto sito, ci sono molte cose interessanti


messo tra i preferiti. Grazie


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*.........*

Ma no brucoletta...ma che dici?


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non iniziare a fare il dito nel culo!!!


Paura che ti rubi il mestiere?
MAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
PFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Alce*

Appunto.....ho una carriera ed un nome da far rispettare....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (23 Ottobre 2008)

Come sempre, con scorno di qualcuno e gaudio di qualcun altro, mi tocca staccare.
Grazie Oscuro, per non avermi lasciato solo a difendermi dagli strali di Zeus.
A domani, buona serata a tutti (tutti tutti, io non faccio distinzioni)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.....ho una carriera ed un nome da far rispettare....!!


 Non vorresti essere furtato del tuo onore...


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Alce*

Tranquillo....io son sempre dalla parte delle brave persone...di conseguenza contro le persone meno brave....!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Come sempre, con scorno di qualcuno e gaudio di qualcun altro, mi tocca staccare.
> Grazie Oscuro, per non avermi lasciato solo a difendermi dagli strali di Zeus.
> A domani, buona serata a tutti (tutti tutti, io non faccio distinzioni)


 Buona serata anche a te


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*

Finche ci sarai tu qui a giudicare,a scandire il giusto,a sancire lo sbagliato,mi sentirò garantito dalla tua alta imparzialità,grazie di esistere!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Finche ci sarai tu qui a giudicare,a scandire il giusto,a sancire lo sbagliato,mi sentirò garantito dalla tua alta imparzialità,grazie di esistere!!


 Santo cielo! Non vorrei mai usurpare il tuo ruolo di giustiziere!


----------



## brugola (23 Ottobre 2008)

quanto mi piaceva!!!!


----------



## oscuro (23 Ottobre 2008)

*.............*

Giustiziere?Non credi che sia un ruolo più adatto alle tue modalità di comportamento?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

oscuro ha detto:


> Giustiziere?Non credi che sia un ruolo più adatto alle tue modalità di comportamento?


 No, carissimo ...non oserei mai privarti del ruolo che ti compete...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No, carissimo ...non oserei mai privarti del ruolo che ti compete...
















   Persa, preferisci le carabine che hai nell'avatar eh?


----------



## Kid (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> No dico io sono di vedute aperte ma qui si sta esagerando ....... se penso al forum di un anno fa mi sento svenire.......
> Partiamo dalle richieste di foto, lavoro, mutande, preferenze in masturbazione .........
> ora siamo alla diarrea, testicoli dolenti e di la' un sondaggio della serie per voi esiste il tradimento solo fisico, ah scusate dimenticavo il manuale del piccolo apprendista su come evitare il tradimento .........
> Non mi aspetto argomenti filosofici o di attualità ma insomma un po' di contegno e serietà......... c'è chi è entrato in questo forum per aiuto, per uno scambio di vedute, per un sostegno, credo ci voglia un pochino di rispetto per chi subisce un tradimento o per chi avendolo commesso non sa' come uscirne........
> ...


Scusa Geisha, questa sessione non si chiama Forum Libero? C'è il confessionale per le cose "serie".


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Persa, preferisci le carabine che hai nell'avatar eh?


 Quelle dell'avatar sono partigiane...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa Geisha, questa sessione non si chiama Forum Libero? C'è il confessionale per le cose "serie".


 ...non era una questione di cazzzate ...era questione di non perdersi dietro provocazioni e porcate...credo


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

kid ha detto:


> Scusa Geisha, questa sessione non si chiama Forum Libero? C'è il confessionale per le cose "serie".


me ne sono accorta ora abbiamo una bella ricetta per i fiori di bach e i confetti falqui......... non c'è che dire


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Comunque mi piacerebbe sapere perchè qui dentro quando io scrivo qualcuno mi deve sempre associare a Chen.......... vabbè che mi faceva le dediche ma mica condividevo tutto cio' che scriveva.......


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Geisha a pagina 7 ti ho fatto una domanda ... puoi rispondermi per favore?

Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> Comunque mi piacerebbe sapere perchè qui dentro quando io scrivo qualcuno mi deve sempre associare a Chen.......... vabbè che mi faceva le dediche ma mica condividevo tutto cio' che scriveva.......


 semplicemente perché leggere che giudichi con severità certi comportamenti stride con l'approvazione di altri altrettanto offensivi che ricevevano la tua approvazione.


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Geisha a pagina 7 ti ho fatto una domanda ... puoi rispondermi per favore?
> 
> Grazie.


non ho risposto perchè non ho capito..... semplice 
che c'entra il mio malessere con i fiori di bach?


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> semplicemente perché leggere che giudichi con severità certi comportamenti stride con l'approvazione di altri altrettanto offensivi che ricevevano la tua approvazione.


senti parla chiaro perchè così sei vaga ........... io uso il mio cervello non quello di altri


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> non ho risposto perchè non ho capito..... semplice
> che c'entra il mio malessere con i fiori di bach?


Allora, mi chiedevo cosa ti ha disturbato nel forum negli ultimi tempi? ... e' la ragione di questo post, giusto?


----------



## Minerva (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> senti parla chiaro perchè così sei vaga ........... io uso il mio cervello non quello di altri


quando nella 101 si sbeffeggiava la gente in modo indegno ti ho sempre vista a tuo agio.
magari anche con la faccina che si ribalta


----------



## Old Staff (23 Ottobre 2008)

*Libertà o liberalità?*



kid ha detto:


> Scusa Geisha, questa sessione non si chiama Forum Libero? C'è il confessionale per le cose "serie".


Il forum si chiama libero perchè dovrebbe contenere argomenti non strettamenti connessi col tema tradimento, ma più generali.

Questo non significa che si possa scrivere qui di tutto o che si debba infarcire di emorroidi, merde e schifezze varie.

Se proprio non se ne può fare a meno, esiste lo scannatoio o al limite la 101, che almeno son meno visibili dall'esterno.

Grazie.


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> Il forum si chiama libero perchè dovrebbe contenere argomenti non strettamenti connessi col tema tradimento, ma più generali.
> 
> Questo non significa che si possa scrivere qui di tutto o che si debba infarcire di emorroidi, merde e schifezze varie.
> 
> ...


Piu' che "*liberalità"* direi Libertinaggio


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora, mi chiedevo cosa ti ha disturbato nel forum negli ultimi tempi? ... e' la ragione di questo post, giusto?


mi ha disturbato quello che ho scritto, in particolar modo il modo di fare di alcuni ultimi arrivati, alcuni presuntuosi, insomma questa è casa di tutti ma qui dentro io ho sempre sentito tanta sofferenza.
qui dentro ci sono persone che si perdono nel cazzaggio ed è un loro modo di superare il dolore, ma non significa che il loro modo è uno standard del forum.
qui non si cerca la scopata di turno col mandami le foto, le mutande, come ti masturbi, capisci cosa intendo?
l'ho detto spesso io professo il rispetto, per tutti, perchè la sofferenza è un male comune non è un gioco.
poi ci sono gli spazi, per ridire, per dedicarsi alla cucina, al sesso e altro, ma ultimamente vedevo questo diffondersi un po' qua e la.
tutto qui, poi ripeto questa non è casa mia, sono solo un  ospite se vedo che la cosa non mi aggrada come sono entrata ne esco.


----------



## Old geisha (23 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> quando nella 101 si sbeffeggiava la gente in modo indegno ti ho sempre vista a tuo agio.
> magari anche con la faccina che si ribalta


io non ho mai beffeggiato un cavolo di nessuno e semmai sono stata additata piu' di una volta perchè sono state elargite con molta non chalance (?) offese gratuite a te come femmina, a cat e a tatina........
spesso ho dato contro a chen, e poi diciamola tutta qui lui non era il padrone ma tutti lo hanno messo sul piedistallo come tale, e spesso ne scriveva di cavolate


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> mi ha disturbato quello che ho scritto, in particolar modo il modo di fare di alcuni ultimi arrivati, alcuni presuntuosi, insomma *Bastava non rispondere a certi 3d, io lo faccio spesso.* questa è casa di tutti ma qui dentro io ho sempre sentito tanta sofferenza. *Per questo c'e' il Confessionale, ed il piu' delle volte funziona.*
> qui dentro ci sono persone che si perdono nel cazzaggio ed è un loro modo di superare il dolore, ma non significa che il loro modo è uno standard del forum. *Come dico spesso: Ognuno e' norma di se stesso*
> qui non si cerca la scopata di turno *Questo non e' da escludere, c'e' pure chi il pensierino lo HA* col mandami le foto, le mutande, come ti masturbi, capisci cosa intendo? *Mi ripeto: Basta ignorare e non accettare le provocazioni*
> l'ho detto spesso io professo il rispetto, per tutti, perchè la sofferenza è un male comune non è un gioco.
> ...


*Il forum e' un luogo pubblico, e' di tutti ... ci mancherebbe, nessuno ci costringe ... possiamo sempre fare marcia indietro e, arrivederci.*


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> io non ho mai beffeggiato un cavolo di nessuno e semmai sono stata additata piu' di una volta perchè sono state elargite con molta non chalance (?) *offese gratuite a te come femmina, a cat e a tatina........*
> spesso ho dato contro a chen, e poi diciamola tutta qui lui non era il padrone ma tutti lo hanno messo sul piedistallo come tale, e spesso ne scriveva di cavolate


Se mi permetti ho da dire qualcosina anch'io ... hai dimenticato tutte offese dirette a me, alla mia persona, che tutti indistintamente della 101 mi avete generosamente dedicato? Come mai?!

Tu ora con il nuovo nick parli/scrivi e ti comporti in modo diverso da come eri prima con il vecchio nick ... ti consiglio di rileggerti, quando eri ancora casa71, ti farebbe bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  IO putroppo HO Memoria ... dopo tanto tempo ci si potrebbe passare sopra, al massimo perdonare pure ... ma dimenticare MAI!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se mi permetti ho da dire qualcosina anch'io ... hai dimenticato tutte offese dirette a me, alla mia persona, che tutti indistintamente della 101 mi avete generosamente dedicato? Come mai?!
> 
> Tu ora con il nuovo nick parli/scrivi e ti comporti in modo diverso da come eri prima con il vecchio nick ... ti consiglio di rileggerti,***********, ti farebbe bene
> 
> ...


 Per me non ha molto peso che nel passato un nick possa aver approvato battute che in quel contesto potevano essere interpretate in modo diverso, magari anche scherzosa da parte da alcuni.
Poi ci sono nick che hanno davvero esagerato in troppe circostanze e andando ben oltre le battutte ...ma questa è un'altra storia.
Certo io non ho idea di cosa si sia scritto in 101 e, ovviamente, ricordo gli atteggiamenti o quel che è stato scritto a me e le cattiverie o insinuazioni fatte nei miei confronti...non ricordo certo tutto.
Poi può capitare a tutti di essere in momenti di disorientamento in cui si va un po' sopra le righe.


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me non ha molto peso che nel passato un nick possa aver approvato battute che in quel contesto potevano essere interpretate in modo diverso, magari anche scherzosa da parte da alcuni.
> Poi ci sono nick che hanno davvero esagerato in troppe circostanze e andando ben oltre le battutte ...ma questa è un'altra storia.
> * Certo io non ho idea di cosa si sia scritto in 101 *e, ovviamente, ricordo gli atteggiamenti o quel che è stato scritto a me e le cattiverie o insinuazioni fatte nei miei confronti...non ricordo certo tutto.
> Poi può capitare a tutti di essere in momenti di disorientamento in cui si va un po' sopra le righe.


Ecco cara Persa, poiche' non hai letto, non puoi capire ... e' stato scritto di tutto e di piu', nonostante il grande impegno e l'enorme lavoro da certosino di taglicuci del buon Arthur ... dei ricami da grande artista  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   e' servito a niente  ... IO ho la memoria dalla mia parte EH EH EH  

	
	
		
		
	


	








    Arthur, ai voglia di fare il Restyling, io i 3d cancellati Me li ricordo perfettante.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ecco cara Persa, poiche' non hai letto, non puoi capire ... e' stato scritto di tutto e di piu', nonostante il grande impegno e l'enorme lavoro da certosino di taglicuci del buon Arthur ... dei ricami da grande artista
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


>


non era verbo medu'


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> non era verbo medu'


no?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai marì, buttiamo l'ascia. Mi son rotta di essere arrabbiata con te


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> no??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hai ragione ... prendi la pipa  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  dddddai!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> hai ragione ... prendi la pipa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e facciamoci pure un brindisi alla facciaccia di chi ci vuole male


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e facciamoci pure un brindisi alla facciaccia di chi ci vuole male


ASU, 3 giorni senza di me...hai resistitio?


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> e facciamoci pure un brindisi alla facciaccia di chi ci vuole male


evvvvvvai ... oggi mi sono pure ritrovata con Oscuro, figurati  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   e' la fine del mondo


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ASU, 3 giorni senza di me...hai resistitio?


sono allo stremo amo...
non so se ce la faccio a portare avanti quest'amore


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> evvvvvvai ... oggi mi sono pure ritrovata con Oscuro, figurati
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi stai paragonando ad oscuro??


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono allo stremo amo...
> non so se ce la faccio a portare avanti quest'amore



non me ne parlare!

questa distanza non ci vuole. Ma sai che adesso per lavoro devo andare 3 mesi a roma? saremo ancora più lontani adesso.


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi stai paragonando ad oscuro??


ma no  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   scherzi?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non me ne parlare!
> 
> questa distanza non ci vuole. Ma sai che adesso per lavoro devo andare 3 mesi a roma? saremo ancora più lontani adesso.


sono andata avanti sei anni con un senese..secondo te??


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ma no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> non me ne parlare!
> 
> questa distanza non ci vuole. Ma sai che adesso per lavoro devo andare 3 mesi a roma? saremo ancora più lontani adesso.


Dove vai dal PAPA?


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dove vai dal PAPA?



no, mi spediscono nella filiale appena aperta di roma! sarà un'avventura, sono un po' eccitato a dirti la verità, perchè lo stretto contatto con il papa mi elettrizza! potrei chiamare giobbe.


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono andata avanti sei anni con un senese..secondo te??


in pratica viviamo felici e contenti anche se distanti.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> in pratica viviamo felici e contenti anche se distanti.


sono le relazioni che durano e riescono meglio!!


----------



## Mari' (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> no, mi spediscono nella filiale appena aperta di roma! sarà un'avventura, sono un po' eccitato a dirti la verità, perchè lo stretto contatto con il papa mi elettrizza! potrei chiamare giobbe.



E' un'idea  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















   non vi ci vedo proprio insieme.


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> sono le relazioni che durano e riescono meglio!!


certo, meno scassamento di coglioni, torni a casa e trombi come un riccio perchè la vedi con il cannochiale, torni che la moglie/compagna ha occhi ed orecchie solo per te e quindi è in superdedizione completa.


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

ASUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma che fai flirti con disperso adesso????????????????????
amorasudem....che cazz'è???? sappi che non mi piace questa cosa!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> certo, meno scassamento di coglioni, torni a casa e trombi come un riccio perchè la vedi con il cannochiale, torni che la moglie/compagna ha occhi ed orecchie solo per te e quindi è in superdedizione completa.


a parte la seconda parte 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  sono d'accordo


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ASUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ma che fai flirti con disperso adesso????????????????????
> amorasudem....che cazz'è???? sappi che non mi piace questa cosa!


amo, che son zoccoletta lo sapevi!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












e poi casso vuoi?? con anna tu??


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a parte la seconda parte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



se dopo 3 mesi che non ci vediamo torno a casa che mi  trovo i pantaloni e le camicie ancora da stirare poggiate sull'asse; se trovo il frigo vuoto e la casa in disordine....premetti che un pochino mi ruotano a 360 °?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> se dopo 3 mesi che non ci vediamo torno a casa che mi  trovo i pantaloni e le camicie ancora da stirare poggiate sull'asse; se trovo il frigo vuoto e la casa in disordine....premetti che un pochino mi ruotano a 360 °?


se in quei tre mesi ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi non ti lamenterai mica per due camicie eh??


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> amo, che son zoccoletta lo sapevi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ma io non mi fidanzo con una zoccoletta che la da a tutti! Pretendo rispetto per la nostra relazione. Così mi tratti? mi allontano due giorni e mi trovo le quercie secolari sulla testa? MA ti pare.


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se in quei tre mesi ti sei fatto i cazzi tuoi non ti lamenterai mica per due camicie eh??



la pagnotta a casa si deve pur portare! E poi lo sai che sono onesto e fedele.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> ma io non mi fidanzo con una zoccoletta che la da a tutti! Pretendo rispetto per la nostra relazione. Così mi tratti? mi allontano due giorni e mi trovo le quercie secolari sulla testa? MA ti pare.


ma no..io la prometto ma non la do' mai


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> la pagnotta a casa si deve pur portare! E poi lo sai che sono onesto e fedele.


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma no..io la prometto ma non la do' mai


come non me la dai? e allora che facciamo la sera? guardiamo un film?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> come non me la dai? e allora che facciamo la sera? guardiamo un film?


al fidanzato ufficiale ..la  si da per contratto..


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> al fidanzato ufficiale ..la  si da per contratto..


e all'amante senza dargliela......guarda che ti divertiresti!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Ottobre 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> e all'amante senza dargliela......guarda che ti divertiresti!


mi sa che c'è una certa confusione di ruoli


----------



## LDS (23 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi sa che c'è una certa confusione di ruoli



ah, io e te saremmo insieme e me la daresti da contratto?


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Ottobre 2008)

in effetti anche il cazzeggio ha perso di qualità...
ed è gravissimo....


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Se mi permetti ho da dire qualcosina anch'io ... hai dimenticato tutte offese dirette a me, alla mia persona, che tutti indistintamente della 101 mi avete generosamente dedicato? Come mai?!
> 
> Tu ora con il nuovo nick parli/scrivi e ti comporti in modo diverso da come eri prima con il vecchio nick ... ti consiglio di rileggerti, quando eri ancora casa71, ti farebbe bene
> 
> ...


Marì senti non è nel mio stile offendere, credimi mai elargito offese dirette e gratuite a te o ad altri.
Ho avuto in passato degli scontri diretti se non erro con cat e con femmina, ah e con fedy che semmai mi diede della ******* se non erro, ma mai offeso nessuno mai rileggi pure ma credo proprio di no.
Per quanto riguarda Chen, si ti ha offeso, io non l'ho appoggiato, l'ho ingnorato e qualche volta ho chiesto di finire perchè spesso esagerava.
Io non ho bisogno di leggermi, sono sempre me stessa. Posso essere maturata per alcune vicende strettamente personali, spesso ho scherzato nella 101 con altri perchè ne avevo bisogno, avevo bisogno di leggerezza per alleviare il peso che avevo e ho nel cuore. Tutto qui.


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

Italia1 ha detto:


> in effetti anche il cazzeggio ha perso di qualità...
> ed è gravissimo....


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


>


brugola ma per i crostini tu che usi la michetta ???????????


----------



## Old Jesus (24 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> brugola ma per i crostini tu che usi la michetta ???????????


Un amico mio per il suo crostino usa l'amichetta......


----------



## brugola (24 Ottobre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> brugola ma per i crostini tu che usi la michetta ???????????


non uso niente. li pappo solo al ristorante toscano o mi illudo che *qualcuna di cui non faccio nomi nè cognomi* provveda


----------



## Bruja (24 Ottobre 2008)

*va beh...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si è capito.
> Il prpblema è che i troll (fake o no) non capiscono e poi ...si dvertono così.
> Un tempo chi disturbava veniva accolto dal nulla assoluto poi ...circa un anno e mezzo fa si è cominciato a rispondere e ...non ce ne siamo più liberati...a onde arrivano...


Al di là di qualunque considerazione, salto a piè pari per correntezza e aggiungo di mio che quando in un forum la prevalenza l'ha il cazzeggio e lo sberleffo, e le risposte sono spesso di ordine o troppo autoreferente o troppo "tecnicistiche" (cosa che ai tempi belli non accadeva mai ed anzi si discuteva perfino sulla qualità delle risposte in modo veramente dialogante, il risultato non può esdsere che un appiattimento.
Non mi interessa dare resaponsabilità o puntare deita, ci mancherebbe, ma quando qualcosa non va in una casa, prima di dare la colpa agli ospiti, sono i padroni di casa storici che devono valutare come riescano ad essere anfitrioni, e nessuno meglio di te e poche altre persone può capire cosa intendo, al di là di personalismi o opinioni specifiche.
Non é il primo utente che scrive in pv dicendo che non ha per nulla avuto la sensazione che questo fosse un sito di aiuto ed accoglienza... e devo dire che mai questo appunto era stato elevato in passato.
Poi é chiaro che ognuno si regola come vuole o crede meglio, ma se questo forum è la "nostra casa virtuale" é bene trattarla come tale e non come la hall di una stazione.
Quindi approvo incondizionatamente la tua frase che ho quotato.
Bruja


----------



## Old geisha (24 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non uso niente. li pappo solo al ristorante toscano o mi illudo che *qualcuna di cui non faccio nomi nè cognomi* provveda


va bene va bene ........... appena riesco ad avere un attimo li faccio veramente ..... e poi te ne spedisco un barattolo ok ?


----------

